# Der perfekte Server - Debian Lenny



## Midas (12. Sep. 2009)

Mosche, ich installiere grade schritt für schritt das o.g. Tutorial, ich hänge grade bei "12 Postfix mit SMTP-AUTH und TLS" auf Seite 5 fest, ich habe alles mit copy und paste gemacht das sich keine Tippfehler einschleichen, doch leider habe ich was übersehen oder der Tut ersteller...

Ich bekomme den fehler:


```
mygeeks:/# postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_local_domain =’
postconf: fatal: missing '=' after attribute name: "???smtpd_sasl_local_domain"
mygeeks:/# postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes’
postconf: fatal: missing '=' after attribute name: "???smtpd_sasl_auth_enable"
mygeeks:/# postconf: fatal: missing
```
kann mir jemand bitte sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?!

Grüße


----------



## Burge (12. Sep. 2009)

schau mal auf die ' bzw " bei copy&paste ich weis nimmer welches aber der macht welche kaputt und damit erzeugst du falsche einträge in der postfix.conf


----------



## Midas (12. Sep. 2009)

tut mir leid aber das verstehe ich nicht ganz ..

ich habe das zuletzt gemacht:


```
Dann gib ein
 dpkg-reconfigure postfix
 Erneut wirst Du einige Angaben machen müssen:
 General type of mail configuration: <-- Internet Site
System mail name: <-- server1.example.com
Root and postmaster mail recipient: <-- [blank]
Other destinations to accept mail for (blank for none): <-- server1.example.com, localhost.example.com, localhost.localdomain, localhost
Force synchronous updates on mail queue? <-- No
Local networks: <-- 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
Use procmail for local delivery? <-- Yes
Mailbox size limit (bytes): <-- 0
Local address extension character: <-- +
Internet protocols to use: <-- all
```
dann wollte ich hier weiter machen:


```
Dann mach bitte folgendes:
 postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_local_domain =’
postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes’
postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous’
postconf -e ‘broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes’
postconf -e ’smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes’
postconf -e ’smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination’
postconf -e ‘inet_interfaces = all’
echo ‘pwcheck_method: saslauthd’ >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
echo ‘mech_list: plain login’ >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
```


----------



## Burge (13. Sep. 2009)

schau dir doch in der 2. part mal die hochkomma an. die sind falsch die musst du von hand umändern


----------



## Midas (13. Sep. 2009)

ahhh, danke jetzt geht es, ich nutze so selten die hochkommas, da fällt mir sowas nicht auf...

aber das nächste problem ist schon da, das ISPConf sagt mir...


```
Debian 5.0.3
ERROR: Ihr Betriebssystem wird nicht unterst▒tzt! / Your operating system is not supported!
```
Komisch, das ganze tut schein macken zu ham, oder ich hänge schon zu lange an der kiste


----------



## Burge (13. Sep. 2009)

änder mal ein deinem debian ich glaub unter /etc die datei version einfach auf 5.01 oder so. Das liegt am installer von ispconfig und ist auch bekannt. Nutzt die aktuelleste version? mir wäre auch so gewesen als sei das schon gefixt wordern. 
anyway kannst mit dem ändern der nummer in dem file nix kaputt machen.


----------



## Midas (13. Sep. 2009)

Hmmm, ich suche grade die möglichkeit das zu ändern, aber in google schreien die was von upgraden.. 

ich habe auch aufgeschnappt das das ab version 2.2.19 behoben sein soll ich wollte aber die Version http://sourceforge.net/projects/ispconfig/files/ISPConfig%202/ISPConfig-2.2.33/ISPConfig-2.2.33.tar.gz/download installieren.

Und Versucht habe ich http://sourceforge.net/projects/isp...PConfig-2.2.9/ISPConfig-2.2.9.tar.gz/download

Ich geb nicht auf heute muss das funzen 

edit:
Die Version 2.2.33 ist vom 4.Sep.2009 und die Version 2.2.9 ist von 2006, ich glaub ich habs...
 Der Verstand lässt nach... naja bin ja auch seit 12 Stunden an der sache :-D

edit: Gna, jetzt habe ich die Version 2.2.33 vom Sep.2009 und er sagt, Version 5.0.3 dudd ned...

edit:http://howtoforge.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38837
Version 5.0.1 geht, scheinbar...


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Ändere einfach in der /etc/debian_version die Versionsnummer von 5.0.3 auf 5, dann installier die 2.2.33 und ändere danach die Versionsnummer zurück. Wir sehen uns dass dann bis zu 2.2.34 nochmal an.


----------

